# Lightbar on 03 2500hd



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Im looking at ordering a whelen lightbar most likely a Whelen 55in justice if i can find a fully loaded one for the right price. I want to install swicths in my over head. What all will i need to complete this and make it look good. It would be nice to have them match the truck. also need to find the best place to buy wire and a plate to match.......


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I used a piece of black plexiglass and mounted 7 switches straight across. it mounts to the face of the empty overhead console. I will post pics when i get home, theyre on the other computer. I ran 2 20 amp main lines up to it then split them according to what switch would draw what power. I picked up the toggle switches from radio shack, they turn blue when switched on. It looks really clean and doesnt stand out. pics will follow soon....


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

You could run 4 small switches to 4 relays (im assuming that you will want one for each alley light, one for the takedowns, and one for all the warning lights in the bar), im thinking you could even save the storage in your overhead counsil.

Could you take a pic and post it? I could get a better idea of what it looks like and maybe give you some ideas.

Most auto parts stores sell wire on 15 or so foot reels. For a 30 amp load, you will want a piece of 10 guage. Dont forget the inline fuse holder.

Here's a pic of mine, I used the factory switched relay as a master. The others run my lightbar, corner strobes (selectable front and rear or rear) and reverse light over-ride. I drilled and installed the switches directly in the consol. Each switch has a built in indicator light. I hope this helps.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a pic of the panel i made, i have since taken it out and made a new one to handle a 7th switch, but it looks exactly the same as this. (the switches are just a bit closer now). It is clear plexiglass painted black.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

where are you in ny


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention also that the lightbar is mounted on the back rack, so the wiring harness is run into the cab through the 3rd brake light. This allows there to be a shorter run for the wires versus going down under the carpet and back up the A pillar.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in East Northport, which is in western Sufffolk county on Long Island.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

jci trans why would you run the cable through the brake light, I run them down the back rack along the chassis and through the floor


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I did it that way because the switch panel is up high, so its a shorter run for the wires. They run above the headliner then right into the panel, maybe a 6 foot run instead of probably 15 or so feet going down to the frame then all the way back up. I built the bar myself so i made my own harness. Its only 4 or so wires so they fit through the 3rd brake light gasket. The rest of the switches are for hideaways and LED's. I used a 5 way trailer plug into the bar so it could unbolt it if i need to use the back rack. Ill try to find a pic of it.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh ok, i cant see you being able to do that with the standard cable, but it makes sense.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

JCI Trans;813658 said:


> Here is a pic of the panel i made, i have since taken it out and made a new one to handle a 7th switch, but it looks exactly the same as this. (the switches are just a bit closer now). It is clear plexiglass painted black.


Looks good.
No pictures of the truck with the lights on it.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Not the greatest pic but the best i can find for now....


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Best one i got, ill take a few better ones tomorrow, ill try to get a vid of the lights too.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

wow im surprised, it fist through so nicely, nice job


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks :salute:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

JCI Trans;813679 said:


> Best one i got, ill take a few better ones tomorrow, ill try to get a vid of the lights too.


Nice job on the wiring.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here is my setup*

here's what I got, ok why cant i get the pic up


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

here we go I think sorry I know my truck is dirty,


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the same scanner, its attached to the bottom of a CB , bracketed to the lower section of the dash.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know i have to get a cb LOL


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

were is the cheapest place to get a 55in whelen led bar?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

lshlights.com I think had them for 999.00 or maybe cheaper, I have to look Im sure it ws them,


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh if you dont need a full led bar, I have a whelen lfl patriot, corner strobes, and 8 leds 2 in the front and 6 in the rear, and it has take downs built in traffic advisor


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

if you guys are lookin for CB stuff try rightchannelradios.com. i have had great luck with them. good product, fair price, quick shipping.


----------

